# Website Idea



## Kreij (Dec 11, 2009)

I have been camping on a domain for years and figure it's about time to do something with it since I am paying the rent.

I want to create a website that is sort of the antithesis of TPU. A website that reviews tech products not on their ability to perform, but on their ability to avoid utter destruction (which in the end will result in epic fail ... always).

I'm not talking OCing, I'm talking whatever it takes to change that old electronic part into it's individual subatomic particles. It would, of course, be all in fun. For instance, how resistant is that Logitech mouse to toilet bowl cleaner? How well will that shock resistant hard drive stand up to a point blank shotgun blast? The tests performed would be completely up the the reviewers (and I hope legal in their area).

The site would have only two things. Reviews and forum responses to the reviews.
Reviewers would be required to take pictures of thier "testing". Maybe videos later.

Here's what I would need ...
1 Person willing to help with site contruction and maintenance.
1 Person willing to admin the boards (to start with) to fight spam and keep it clean.
Any number of maniacal "testers" submitting their articles.

The site would, of course, direct people to TPU for real reviews and assistance as TPU is still the best place on the interwebztubes for hardware and software help.

Anyone interested?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 13, 2009)

Spoiler



Go to bed Kreij. You're up late again, aren't you?


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey I have a job + education + hobby that makes it so that I am practically always online and on messageboards and I have admined boards before too so I could moderate a msgboard no prob.  I have designed web sites too but FrontPage 3 and Photoshop 4 were cool back then.

I'd also be willing to dip my Razer DeathAdder into some toilet bowl cleaner if you could pay like at least $20 for it LOL.  I assume you plan on putting up advertisements to gain revenue?


----------



## Kreij (Dec 14, 2009)

I have always wanted to create a tech website that we way out on the fringe.
There are site that do this but not specifically tech oriented.

No, no monetary kickbacks, that's why I basically eluded to old stuff you don't care of you destroy. It's al in fun.

I'm going to set up the basics for the site. Just let me know if you want to wreck stuff and have a camera to domument it.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 23, 2009)

I would be glad to help, the least I can do for you helping out with my project.  Just let me know what it is I can do to help, and ill be on it.


----------

